# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Chèo thuyền ngắm đảo thủy tinh bảy sắc Murano(Ý)

## hantt.163

*Hòn đảo của màu sắc rực rỡ và những viên thủy tinh lóng lánh sắc màu chắc chắn sẽ làm du khách không ngớt trầm trồ.*

  	Đến Murano vào tháng 2 là một trong những tháng đẹp nhất của nước Ý,  khi gió lạnh không còn ùa về và nắng ngọt đã dịu nhẹ trải trên những  quảng trường. 
 

  

  


  	Khởi hành từ Venice, thành phố của những dòng sông lãng mạn quyến rũ,  bạn cần bắt một chuyến phà để ra Murano, hòn đảo có truyền thống thổi  thủy tinh ở Ý.
  	Ban đầu, từ thế kỷ thứ 10, người dân Venice đã sử dụng kỹ thuật nung  chảy cát, đá lửa, đá vôi lấy nguyên liệu thổi nên những kiệt tác bằng  thủy tinh và những xưởng thủy tinh này ban đầu đặt ngay trong lòng thành  phố nhỏ bé Venice. Năm 1291, các đám cháy từ những xưởng thủy tinh với  nhiệt độ lên tới 1500 độ liên tiếp xảy ra trong thành phố khiến chính  phủ buộc phải di dời các xưởng này ra khỏi Venice, Murano hình thành từ  đó.
  	Đến thế kỷ 16, nghề thổi thủy tinh vô cùng phát triển, không chỉ thủy  tinh mà cả pha lê, kính tráng men, kính sữa ra đời, góp phần vào ngôi  nhà chung của những sản phẩm thủy tinh tinh xảo. 
 


  

  	Đặt chân từ chuyến phà xuống hòn đảo nhỏ xinh đẹp, đầu tiên bạn phải  vào thăm một xưởng thủy tinh ven bờ để xem cách người dân địa phương  thổi thủy tinh. Thủy tinh được lấy từ trong lò, thổi và dùng dụng cụ  vuốt thành những hình thù đặc biệt như hình chú hươu, con mèo… Thủy tinh  mới ra lò đặc biệt nóng, vì vậy dù chúng rất xinh đẹp, nhưng cũng không  được đụng tay vào.
  	Đi thăm các tiệm thủy tinh là một thú vui khó tả. Thủy tinh được sử  dụng để làm đủ mọi thứ bạn có thể tưởng tượng được: những chiếc lọ đựng  hoa, gạt tàn, những cái chặn giấy hình thù kì lạ và nhất là những món đồ  trang sức bằng thủy tinh màu: từ mặt dây chuyền tới vòng tay, nhẫn…



  

  


  	Hãy cẩn thận khi mua những sản phẩm dưới 100 euro, vì rất có thể bạn  nhỡ tay chọn phải một món “Made in China” thay vì “Made in Italy”, và  nhớ mặc cả khi mua món gì trên 500 Euro. Ở Murano, nếu may mắn và chịu  khó tìm kiếm bán có thể tìm thấy rất nhiều mẫu vòng đẹp, mặt đá độc đáo  với giá chỉ từ 3 Euro. 
  	Ở Murano, bạn có thể hoàn toàn thoải mái tận hưởng làn gió biển, đi bộ  trên những con hẻm hay dạo qua những cánh cổng vòm gỗ hay đá điểm xuyết  những bông hoa, đẹp như một bức tranh.   


 

 (yume)

----------


## littlelove

những ngôi nhà rực rỡ sắc màu

----------


## rose

nước ý có nhiều kênh rạch nhỉ

----------

